
Crowdsource questions for your all-hands meetings and AMAs - jurajpal
https://medium.com/audience-interaction-hub-by-slido/address-your-teams-most-burning-questions-in-slack-with-our-new-integration-cef8fedc6e96
======
jurajpal
Who here has a channel on their work Slack team dedicated to AMAs? What roles
do those play in fostering and nurturing open culture and communication across
your org?

